# Black Belt Article



## mtabone (Oct 18, 2003)

In the December 2003 issue of "Black Belt" the one with David Carradine on the cover, there is a cool article on the late Kwan Jang Nim Hwang Kee. What bothers me is, where the article is placed in the magazine. It is under the banner, the "State in Tae Kwon Do". I have no problem with Tae Kwon Do, But it is not Tang Soo Do. If Tang Soo Do where Tae Kwon Do, you  would think the name would be the same! We have talked about the differences and simularties enough on this board to know that they are two seperate and evolving art forms. 

The Characters for Tang Soo Do and Karate are the same, Way of the China/Empty Hand. I would rather see it under Karate then Tae Kwon Do, or give it its own place.

What are your thoughts?

TANG SOO!!!

mtabone


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree--though in fairness to Black Belt, at the broad level of coverage of the arts that they attempt to provide, some grouping is necessary. Probably the TKD name draws in more readers than TSD or even Korean Martial Arts.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 4, 2003)

i will have to take a look even though i hate black belt mag all advertisements


----------



## ABN (Nov 4, 2003)

I think it's probably because they have a regular TKD column monthly that is used by various freelance writers (unlike Dave Lowry's regular column). I guess they figured that since the author of the column, who is Kee's grandson IIRC, is a freelance writer they could kill two birds with one stone by having a family perspective type article and fill a monthly column simultaneously.

andy


----------



## mtabone (Nov 4, 2003)

It is just the fact that TKD is not Tang Soo Do. Not really two birds with one stone, more like they print a Tang Soo Do artical in the completly wrong place.


Michael Tabone


----------



## ABN (Nov 4, 2003)

Write the editors a letter. They seem to be fairly open to criticism. Perhaps there's a reason we aren't aware of.

andy


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

Are you talking about the Hanja, Hanzi or Kanji?


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

...Or Way of the Tang Hand, Way of the Tang Dynasty Hand, Way of the Knife Hand, Way of the Chinese Knife Hand, Way of the Tang Knife Hand, etc...


----------



## mtabone (Mar 30, 2004)

"Tang Soo Do = Way of the Empty Hand" also. It is the same Kanji as Karate!
Not TKD. Very Different.


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 30, 2004)

Dear MTABone:

I think you are taking a needlessly simplistic view of things. Many Koreans likewise use the same characters to identify Kumdo, as the Japanese use to identify Kendo. While there are many shared aspects of these two arts they are not identical. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

